# pkg_add -r openoffice.org



## gripek (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi,

I have a one problem with install openoffice.

I try to send:

```
# pkg_add -r openoffice.org
```

and system respond:

```
[root@freebsd ~]# pkg_add -r openoffice.org
Error: FTP Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.2-release/Latest/openoffice.org.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.2-release/Latest/openoffice.org.tbz' by URL
[root@freebsd ~]#
```

And I think that is problem with Ports Tree.
Perform update ports tree on portsnap.

```
# portsnap fetch
```


```
# portsnap extract
```


```
# portsnap fetch update
```

But when I try again install openoffice.org, problem is the same.

Thanks,


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 21, 2009)

you tried to install openoffice package, which isn't available.
portsnap updates ports tree.

From ports you can build packages....
If you don't want to compile apps use packages

Read manual,
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html



you can download my package if you like to
http://killasmurf86.blogspot.com
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6442

you will need to download it manually and place it in /usr/ports/distfiles/ directory, ther run pkg_add ...


----------



## Alt (Aug 21, 2009)

You can try install 2.4:


> pkg_add -r ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/packages/All/openoffice.org-2.4.2_3.tbz


btw, this can give dependencies issue on other software...

And with portsnap you update port tree, this is no effect for pkg_add


----------



## gripek (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh, thanks 

Why this package is not available?
Yet, compile package from ports (this openoffice) is so loooong... 

I think, package is a good choice for this installion openoffice.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 21, 2009)

usually they were available at ftp://ooopackages.good-day.net/pub/OpenOffice.org/FreeBSD/

but for some reasont they don't buidl 32bit packages no more...

btw, if you need 64bit package to to good-day.net (linka above)
My package is 32bit


----------



## gripek (Aug 21, 2009)

hmm... ok, I try:

```
# pkg_add -r ftp://ooopackages.good-day.net/pub/OpenOffice.org/FreeBSD/3.0.0/i386/OOo_3.0.0_FreeBSD71Intel_install_pl.tbz
```


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 21, 2009)

3.1 is latest, are you sure you want 3.0?


----------



## gripek (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes, because in 3.1 directory, package for i386 is not avaliable.
Only 3.0 is top new for i386

Your package is compile on FreeBSD 8.0, yes? I have 7.2 ver. Work it is on my version?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't see any reason you shouldn't try?
It should work (i think)

Who won't you try and let me know 


P.S.
gtg, be back in about 1h


----------



## Bunyan (Aug 21, 2009)

Read http://www.math.colostate.edu/~reinholz/freebsd/linux_openoffice.html


----------



## phoenix (Aug 21, 2009)

If it's compiled for FreeBSD 8.x there's a *very* small chance it would work on 7.x.  Applications compiled on new versions rarely work on old versions.

FreeBSD includes backwards compatibility, not forwards compatibility.  

You can run apps compiled on FreeBSD 6.x on FreeBSD 7.x systems, and apps for FreeBSD 7.x on FreeBSD 8.x systems (once the compat7x port is complete).


----------

